# Leaving For Holmans Tonight, Get The 230Rs Friday :d



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

I cannot wait, have the delivery appointment set for Friday and we are leaving Colorado tonight. Gong to be a pain drive there with no real stops or fun spots, however on the way back the fun starts. Going to spend some time in Kentucky and Tennessee. Hoping to make it to the Makers Mark distillery and check in on my barrel.







Also going to hit Louisville slugger factory, Bowling green and corvette museum, Elvis's place and some other odd attractions. Then the 230rs will be coming home. Already have a spot reserved for camping on the 19-21st.
Shawn


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds like a well planned trip. I did the same trip back in the summer of 09 to pick up a 230RS at Holmans. Mine was just a go, grab and get back. Yours sounds much better to enjoy the camper right away.

We actually did something similar back in 2011 when we went to RVW to pick up our Wind Jammer. Drove down the bourbon trail but didn't stop. I had the back of the truck packed full of camper related "stuff" on the second trip. We had everything packed in clear totes, marked for the room it went into.

Plan at least one Walmart/Camping World trip a couple of days after you pick up the camper. You'll figure out what you really need.

We have a dedicated notebook in the camper to jot down items needed/desired on the next shopping trip.

JR


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Be safe driving through the storms thursday. And welcome to the Bluegrass


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice trailer choice. Good luck on your journey. Sounds like fun.








Leave some windows open a little, that "new trailer smell" can be a little strong until all the glue vapors dissipate.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you print off the PDI from my web page (link below)? Will take you about 4 hours.. but WELL work the effort.

Have a GREAT time!!


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Made it.







What a great trip, very fast and 2500 miles and 4 days but it was awesome. The experience at Holmans rv was better than expected and I was expecting it to be real good from the reviews. Andrew, Tammy, Chris and gang all took very good care of us, made us feel at home and even hooked us up with some fresh beef from the Holman's farm. The 230 was in great shape, and ready to go. We stayed the night there and only found 1 trim issue that we ordered a replacement part for. From there we went to Wild Turkey distillery for our fist tour of the bourbon trail. Nice place and decent tour. Next we were off to the Makers Mark distillery and were pleasantly surprised when the pace was really hopping. Seems we made it there on the annual Ambassador day ( I am a Ambassador of MM). This treated us to Free food, drinks, and self guided tour of the entire grounds and distillery. After that we headed toward Bowling green to visit the Corvette museum. Stayed at Jellystone campground and made a mad dash for home before the storm. Such a great trip and great experience. Ran through the PDI as much as we could. great resource.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*







I love it when a plan comes together.
















Cheers and glad you made it safe.








*


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We're making a dash Friday to pick up our new Montana 5th wheel. Fortunately we only have to drive 500 miles one way, so it's doable, we'll be spending the night in Rancho Cordova, PDI/pick-up on Saturday, then hoping to be home by midnight Saturday night, if that's too stressful, we'll spend one night on the road.
I love the anticipation of a new RV though!


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I too purchased my 230RS from Holman's. The trip almost went as planned but I wasn't able to go with to pick up the Outback. I was laying in the hospital after having a heartattack the day before we were supposed to go pick ours up. My wife and her aunt and uncle went and brought it home. It was only 450 miles each way. They told me of the great experience at Holman's. The camper is great and we can't wait to get it out this year.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> I was laying in the hospital after having a heart attack the day before we were supposed to go pick ours up.


Welcome to the heart attack survivors club! Been there, done that. . .


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

dapozer said:


> Made it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! So what did you find different in the 2012 vs. 2013 models? The only noticeable thing I saw in pictures was that there is now a window by the bed where the head board used to be.


----------

